# اللغة العربية : راحتينا / راحتيك



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول الشاعر جورج جرداق

يا حبيبي طاب الهوى ما علينا
لو حملنا الأيام في راحتينا

ويقول شاعر اخر

شرِبتُ براحتيكِ الحب عذباً
نقي الوِرد سلسالاً معين

ما معنى راحتينا و راحتيك ؟

وشكراً


----------



## akhooha

راحتينا يعني يدينا
وراحتيك يعني يديك
أنظر


----------



## A doctor

الف شكر لك


----------

